# New Guy



## empi (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey everyone, my name is Bryce and I am from central Minnesota, USA. I heard about this site from another forum and I thought I would give it a try.

I have a Shodan ranking in Shotokan Karate with 5 years experience.

I look forward to sharing with everyone and learning aswell


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Drac (Jun 24, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.....


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Brother John (Jun 24, 2006)

empi said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, my name is Bryce and I am from central Minnesota, USA. I heard about this site from another forum and I thought I would give it a try.
> 
> I have a Shodan ranking in Shotokan Karate with 5 years experience.
> 
> I look forward to sharing with everyone and learning aswell


Welcome Empi!!!

I have a lot of respect for traditional Shotokan Karate-Do!!! Glad to have you on board!


Your Brother
John


----------



## stickarts (Jun 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 24, 2006)

Howdy to you, from a former Shotokan practitioner as well!


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome Empi, I prefer Nijushiho myself...

Enjoy the forums


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey welcome to the site hope to exchange some good ideas with you.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## JC2005 (Jun 24, 2006)

welcome! have fun and happy posting


JC2005


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 24, 2006)

Dude, I am still a new guy.  Look at my posts.  I am addicted to this site.

Welcome and later.

Matt


----------



## tkd_jen (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!! 

Central Minnesota huh? I am in Fargo, ND. We have quite a few MN folks here. Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## MJS (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 25, 2006)

Good to have you here  Welcome~!!


~Tess


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcme and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to Mt, Bryce!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

